# Garden Spiders and Wheel bugs



## acb's (Apr 14, 2007)

Checking hives the other day and found these. Seems every year about this time I see these around the hive.
First one was one bee of about ten the garden spider had wrapped and hanging in her web for future use. Note the light reflecting off the stinger.









This wheel bug was on the front of one hive. Shortly after I took the first pic another bee buzzed real close and made the bug drop the bee. Took the "eye to eye" shot after that. Have a video of a wheel bug I filmed a year ago catching a bee at this link:http://www.youtube.com/user/acbees#play/uploads/3/bbP_aln3YlI.

















Arvin


----------



## m.zook (May 2, 2009)

OMG!! That is one ugly bug!


----------



## KeyBeeper (Jun 7, 2009)

Just saw a couple of Wheel Bugs on my front porch - ummmm....making little wheel bugs. 



m.zook said:


> OMG!! That is one ugly bug!


----------



## swamprat (Jan 5, 2009)

just watched your videos.very interesting viedo of piping Queens never heard that before


----------

